# Bay Flats Lodge - Latest Fishing Report "Oct. 28, 2016"



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

Bay Flats Lodge on San Antonio Bay
Capt. Chris Martin

October 28, 2016

*Capt. Stephen Boriskie*
Party of one angler on Thursday, and we picked up where I had left off on Wednesday with a limit of Specks and one good Black Drum. Moving away and calling in another Captain to get them some keepers, we continued our streak in a nearby lake with more keeper Trout that we released. Opting for a Redfish bite, we scoured some shorelines finding only balled up baitfish. The right conditions were present, so I decided sight casting was a good choice, and we made five or more long drifts and saw dozens of solid Reds. They werenâ€™t eating so we moved down the shoreline where shallow water was adjacent to deeper water, and that worked. We popped two nice Redfish and called the day â€œgoodâ€ around noon. Great weather, wonderful conditions, and fabulous company equaled plenty of fish on this beautiful mid coast Thursday.

*Capt. Billy Freudensprung*
Good trout bite Thursday morning for this agricultural group down at Bay Flats Lodge. Midcoast corks and Vudu shrimp were a great combination that resulted in a full box.

Remember, *â€œFishing here is not about challenging your fishing limits, but about the art of relaxation.â€* Good luck, and tight lines to you allâ€¦!

*Watch Our Latest Videos*















*2016-17 Winter Fishing Special (December thru March)*
http://www.bayflatslodge.com/2016-17-winter-fishing-special
You and your party can enjoy a great ending to the year with some well-deserved rest and relaxation as you savor some fabulous cuisine, enjoy first-class accommodations, and experience great fishing at some of the best rates Bay Flats Lodge will offer all year long.
$412 per person 2 Guests per boatâ€¨
$275 per person 3 Guests per boatâ€¨
$232 per person 4 Guests per boat
(Includes 1 night lodging, 3 meals, and 1 full-day of fishing
Live bait provided at additional charge, if requested.
6.00% Texas Hotel Occupancy Tax not included.

*Deer Season Is Hereâ€¦*
Open marshlands and sandy swamps covered by grassy plants, and nearly impenetrable motts of trees and brush, are both natural environs that make for a great attraction to the deer, and Bay Flats Lodge hunters are able to take advantage of both. Being less than three hours from Houston, Austin, or San Antonio, our deer hunting property is located along the coastal bend region, providing time saving convenience to hunters. Gone are the days of having to drive into the depths and remoteness of south Texas, or out to the far reaches of some of the more secluded western regions of the state in order to enjoy a trophy hunt of a lifetime. Hunting whitetails with Bay Flats Lodge means spending more time enjoying the finer things in life such as the pleasure of the hunt itself, the camaraderie of friends and family, and the truly finest accommodations and service offered anywhere along the Texas coast.

Our whitetail hunting area was developed locally several years ago, and the land and the wildlife have been managed closely ever since. In that we hold exclusive outfitting privileges on this hunting area, and because it sits just moments away from our Lodge, we are able to provide our customers with a whitetail hunt second to none. We invite you to experience Bay Flats Lodge, the premier hunting and fishing destination on the Texas coast for your next trophy-class whitetail deer hunt.

*Three-Day Weather Forecast*
*Friday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in *
Plenty of sunshine. High 84F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Friday Night 20 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A few passing clouds. Low 68F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph.
*Saturday 50 % Precip. / 0.32 in*
Scattered thunderstorms in the morning, then partly cloudy late. High near 85F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph. Chance of rain 50%.
*Saturday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
A mostly clear sky. Low 69F. Winds E at 5 to 10 mph.
*Sunday 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Generally sunny. High near 85F. Winds E at 10 to 15 mph.
*Sunday Night 10 % Precip. / 0.0 in*
Mostly clear. Low near 70F. Winds ENE at 5 to 10 mph. 
*Synopsis: *
A weak to moderate onshore flow will persist through early next week across the coastal waters. Persistent long fetch swells will maintain elevated seas through next week due to high pressure across the deep south and low pressure across the Caribbean. Isolated to scattered showers will be possible through next week as moisture increases across the coastal waters. 
*Coastal Water Temperature:* 
Rockport 78.1 degrees
Seadrift 78.1 degrees
Port Aransas 79.0 degrees
Port Oâ€™Connor 82.9 degrees

Watch our story





Watch Our Deer Hunting Video





See Our Acres of Wetland Habitat for the 2016-17 Duck Season





The 2016-17 Duck Season Has Already Started For Some





Download our App on iTunes 
http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=898844158&mt=8

Download our App on Google Play 
http://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.app_bayflat.layout

Join our fan page
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Bay-F...15209515185497

1-888-677-4868
Captain Chris Martin
www.BayFlatsLodge.com

Meet Our Partners:
Simms
Costa Del Mar
Mojo Sportswear
Columbia
Drake Waterfowl
Flats Cat Boats
Bernies Boats & Motors
Yamaha Outboards
Coastline Trailers
Shoalwater Boats
Old Victoria Outfitters
Brinson Powersports
Quack Rack
TTF - Texas Tackle Factory
CCA - Texas
Ducks Unlimited - Texas
Delta Waterfowl
Benelli USA
Franchi USA
Black Cloud Ammunitions
Finck Cigar Company
The Texas Gourmet
Stacy Hedrick - Realtor
Port Lavaca Auto Group
Lifetime Decoys


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Pics*

Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Pics*

More Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer Pics*

Deer Pics


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*More Deer*

More Deer


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Deer (cont)*

Deer (cont)


----------

